# The Finding: A Journey through the Night Below



## Old_Man_Fish (May 20, 2005)

Session 1 (05/15/2005) Char Creation, Road to Milbourne and Fight with Bandits:

Day 1:
I will remember this day as the first, although I had been traveling for perhaps the last 2 months, having left (my village) to go on my finding.  Today, while I had stopped to eat in a small meadow outside of Brindensford, I met a man named Bragi.  Bragi appears to be a noble woodsman, not too much unlike myself.  As he came to my fire I shared what food I had and we talked of the past and of the future.  It appears that he is at somewhat of a loss as to what to do with his life.  He too is in need of a finding.  As I explained the somewhat mired details of my plans for my finding he stated his desire to accompany me upon my journeys.  I seemed to me that having a companion would surely hasten the journey to understanding.  

As we traveled through Bragi’s small hamlet we stopped into the inn to let what few acquaintances he had in town know that he was leaving and not to worry.  He had said that there would not be many here who would even notice if he left.  However, as we were sitting discussing our plans with Ajneir, the innkeeper, a strange fellow in a shinning suit of chain and mail stood and introduced himself.  His name was Lucien and he too was looking for some traveling companions with whom to wile away the days and perhaps come to some internal understanding of his place in the world.  However, he said the last with a strange glint in his eyes.  I do not know how much I trust him, although I do believe that he is, for the most part, honest and willing to help me and Bragi out through most any situations.  And, as I was in no danger at the moment and carry nothing of real value, I decided that we could always part our ways in the future if I were to determine that he is an undesirable traveling companion.

As we were seated around the small table discussing our plans a somewhat shifty looking man entered the tavern and looked around as if expecting to see an acquaintance.   When he did not see this person, be he real or fictitious, and instead turned his attention in our direction.  

“Well hello Bragi.  How are you doing?” The man asked.

“I am doing quite well.  Just this day I have decided to set off on a trip of some importance.” Bragi replied.

“Is that so.  That is too bad as I had hoped to acquire your assistance in a matter of some importance.”

“Really, what might that be?  We haven’t decided on a destination and having some goal in mind might give us some direction upon which to focus.”

“Oh I would not need you to go to far.  Just down to Thurmaster to drop off this package to Talester.   You know of Talester of course?”

“Yes, he is the man who lives in the lone tower correct?”

“The very same.  I would do this task myself, but I have very pressing business to the south.  Would you be willing to take this to him?”

At this point, Lucien spoke up. “Well, that depends on how much you are offering.” 

“I am actually not able to offer you anything myself.  However, Talester has agreed to pay whomever drops the package off a fee of 50 gp.”

This of course caught my interest.  “Each?”

“So I have been told.  I believe that he has been searching for the contents of this chest for somewhat over a year now.  He is quite wealthy and is willing to pay very generously if I do say so myself.”

After some discussion among ourselves, we agreed to carry out the assigned task of taking the package to Thurmaster.  The man then described the path that we would need to take.
“Well, first you would take the north road up to Milbourne.  This in itself should only take a single day.  From Milbourne you have two options.  You can either take the ferry from Milbourne to Thurmaster.  This ought to take a day to a day and a half.  Or, you can take the northern road.  You would follow the road to the third intersection.  Turn to the east and follow it until you reach Thurmaster.  This method should take about a day on the first trail and another 2 days on the second.”

So, it was settled.  We had our first destination in mind and a job to do.  We had decided to stay at the inn and meet again at first light to start our journey.

Day 2:

So it was that we started out on our first journey together.  We walked and talked, expressing some of our deepest beliefs and getting to know one another.  I found that Bragi and I both worshipped our god Earth Mother, whom many know as Meilikki.  Although I had learned a fair amount about Bragi, I learned very little from Lucien.  He appears to have some problems expressing any semblance of his personal life.  He instead passes most things off as a joke or a quick jibe.

Sometime around dinnertime, as we were quick approaching Milbourne, we saw a group of farmers approaching.  I didn’t really think anything of it.  However, Bragi saw one of the members of this group do something odd and quickly screamed, “Arm yourselves!”

After hearing this, the larger farmer in the back shouted, “They’re onto us.  Get that one.  He looks like a spell caster.  Take him alive!”  All the while, he was pointing at me. 
In a rush of action, the farmers all drew hidden weapons and started charging forward.  This quick battle was a bit of a disgrace.  We held our own for the first thirty seconds or so, battling back and forth knocking out two of the five so-called farmers.  

Try as we might, however, we could not last long.  First Bragi fell, then Lucien.  Finally even Igby, my wolf and most trusted traveling companion, fell.  Then it was only I.  And although I had called out to Meilikki to aid me, and she had responded by granting my quarterstaff an enchantment, I could not hold off the vile forces.  As I was passing into unconsciousness, I spotted what might have been a fey, or some beautiful woman of the woods.  

Day 3: 

My companions and I awoke about the same time.  I noticed, first off, the poultices and webbing holding my wounds.  The lady I had previously spotted was gone.  We were perhaps 30 yards from the site of the previous days battle.  Upon closer inspection, we could find nothing of our assailants.  Furthermore, it was revealed that neither our possessions, nor the package which we had agreed to transport, had been damaged or stolen.  After perhaps a thirty-minute wait we decided that our benefactor would not be rejoining us and continued on into Milbourne.

Milbourne is not much of a town.  Barely thirty structures line it’s somewhat dilapidated streets.  However, as we bended the final curve on the road into town, it struck me as one of the most comforting sites to see.  We crossed the narrow ford into town and made our way to a strange building that hoisted a sign naming it The baron of mutton.  Bragi assured us that this was one of the two taverns in town, and that it was, in fact, the only inn.

We made our way into the building and were greeted at once by both a friendly waitress and the comforting smell of the hard cherry-wood and sawdust.  The young woman introduced herself as Trisha, and showed us to a table near enough the bar that we could attract the attention of either herself or her father if we needed anything.  The man whom she had pointed out as being her father was in the process of comforting a grieving man who looked very similar to both himself and Trisha.  

After we had settled in and ordered both food and drink we inquired about the reason for the man’s grief.  And, although we were trying to be respectful and ask in a somewhat soft manner the man himself heard our inquiry.  

“I’ll tell you what it is I grieve for.  It’s my Jehenna.  She’s been kidnapped.  She is surely being tortured.  Or worse!  Why take her? Oh why?”

“You don’t know for certain that she has been taken.” His brother, the innkeeper spoke up.  “What makes you so sure that she did not just up and decide to visit one of her relatives.  Or Talester for that matter?  You have no real reasons to come to such a pessimistic conclusion.”

“If’n that’s the case, why’d she leave her belt pouch?  It has all of the components she needs for her incantations.  She never leaves to go anywhere without it. She never goes anywhere without telling me.  She’s been taken I tell you.”  At this, the man started to cry once more.

I felt that it might be best to let the man grieve alone.  Bragi, however, did not have the same feeling.  He quietly spoke up, “We were attacked on the road, not three miles from here.  A group of men came after us and were specifically after my friend August here.  Said something about grab the spell caster.  Maybe it’s the same group?”

Both Trisha and her father gave us a concerned look and began to question us about the attack.  From this discussion it came to light that the leader of that group’s name was Carmine.  He lived perhaps three miles down the road that we had come from.  He had been living out on his own for perhaps the past year or so.  Furthermore, he had apparently tried to recruit one of the other patrons into some scheme of his, in order to make some quick money.  The scheme was something that Carmine would not reveal unless if the recruit would take a vow of secrecy.  

We talked a bit longer and the innkeeper urged us to see Gerald, the constable of the town, about the attack.  As we were preparing to go out and find him, a very nervous and excited young man burst into the room with news that five bodies had just been found on the edge of town.  Everyone in the bar started to get excited by this and most all of us made our way down to the edge of town to see what had happened. 

We found almost thirty people clustered around the group of bodies.  When we got close enough to see them straight, it was obvious that these were the same men who had attacked us.  It appeared that they had been killed by a combination of bludgeoning and slashing weapons, as well as by the bite marks of various animals.  

Bragi looked around and found the constable as he was examining the bodies.  He told Gerald of the events of the past day and asked if there was anything we could do to help.  We also asked if he had any clue who it was that had saved us, since whomever had saved us was more than likely responsible for the bandits death as well.  One of the other young men heard this and spoke up.

“There’s a woman in those woods.  She’s crazy.  She just sits out there and does her thing.  Never comes into town here.  Never really says anything at all.  Some wonder if she even really exists.  They say that she’s dangerous.  I never met her myself, but if I were to meet her, I’d be cautious.”

Gerald shot the young man a dark look and told us that he would look into it.  He also looked at Trisha and her uncle with a bit more sympathy.

We returned to the baron of mutton to wait for the morning and catch the ferry.  

Day 4:

The next morning dawned with no sign of the ferry.  When we asked Trisha she informed us that sometimes the ferry did not run every day.  Bragi decided that we should go and take a look at Carmine’s house to see if there were any clues as to why they would want to attack us or what the scheme may have been.  Although we could have just gotten directions, I was feeling in a bit of a talkative mood and convinced Trisha to go with us.  She managed to get the afternoon off and cooked up a nice pick-nick for us.  

We took our time, knowing full well that all we had to do was go, check out the house and make it back later in the evening.  I would have to say that I enjoyed this afternoon.  It was a nice, peaceful walk through the forest, once again giving us a chance to walk, talk and discover a bit more about each other. 

After perhaps three miles, we came upon the fork in the road that we had passed the day before.  We turned down the low road and continued on brushing against the high grass and enjoying the cool breeze.  It was, however, becoming evident that a storm was brewing.  

We came upon the small, dilapidated shack after a few hundred yards.  It was a low lying wooden structure whose front portion bulged with the weight of the top and the years of ignored weather damage.  We approached slowly, waiting to see if there was any activity.  There was none.  

We calmly entered the home and discovered a single cot with 4 other bedrolls strewn across the floor.  Nobody was home.  

Trisha asked if I wanted to eat now and went outside to begin unpacking the basket of food.  She had prepared a vast assortment of goodies including pheasant and sweet bread.  I sat out with her, talking quietly and eating as both Lucien and Bragi searched the dwelling.  
As we were perhaps five minutes into the meal I heard a large hurrah as Bragi scrambled out with a large sack of gold.  We waited anxiously as he counted out ninty-nine gold into neat piles for us to distribute evenly.  We also found a small note, which stated:


Spell Casters = 100 g.p.
Young Woman = 10 g.p.
Young Man = NOTHING.​

It was apparent that even if Carmine and his group had not been responsible for Jehenna, they had surely meant to take me in for this reward.  Bragi and Lucien continued to root through the house for another 10 minutes or so, before deciding that it was time to leave if we wanted to make it back to the inn in time to get plenty of rest for the next day.  So, we started off down the road back towards Milbourne.  

As we approached the fork in the road it started to drizzle, and then to poor.  I tried to help Trisha keep dry as much as possible as we rushed back to town.  We arrived back in town, soaked, cold and in quite poorer spirits than we had been directly after finding the note at Carmine’s house.  Trisha went to change and go back to work as the rest of us took rest.  Lucien and Bragi went to tell Gerald of their findings.  I went off to meditate in the small copse of woods to the north of town.   That night I had somewhat fitful sleep.

{End Session 1:  350 xp.}


----------



## Old_Man_Fish (May 27, 2005)

*Session 2 Part 1: To Thurmaster*

Session 2 (05/22/2005) Thurmaster, Rock Dale and Broken Spire Keep:

Day 5:
	I awoke with the dawn.  The mists coated the river, as though some brilliant artist had gently touched the surface and pulled a hint of white up towards the sky.  A short while later, the rest of the group awoke.  We slowly made our way down to the common room to enjoy a well-cooked breakfast.  

I spotted Trisha through the kitchen doors.  She once again looked at once busy and relaxed.  It is so hard to find someone as much in his or her element as she appears to be while in the midst of the morning’s commotion.  As we rose to go and meet with the ferry master, I looked on one more time at the inn.  It was not the nicest I had stayed in.  However, I hope that I will have the opportunity to frequent it again.
Within a half an hour we had met with the ferry-master, Quinn, and secured free passage down to Thurmaster.  This was, of course, on the basis that we would help protect the ferry should anything go amiss.  

The trip down the river lasted through the night.  We did not encounter anything more threatening than a few crocodiles that lazily drifted past us.  We did, however, have the chance to enjoy the tour of the countryside.  I managed to spot three different types of birds and one type of deer, which I had thus far only heard.  We were also lucky enough to catch a sight of a giant black bear fishing for salmon not 50’ from the ferry. 

Day 6:

	We arrived in town to a damp mist that soon turned to a down poor.  There was not a single soul out as we trudged our way to the only visible structure that appeared to entertain travelers.  In a rush to get out of the rain, I did not even catch the name of the tavern as we entered.  

	“Wipe your feet!” a rather homely looking woman yelled at us before we had even made it a step into the relative sanctuary of the large wooden building.  “I don’t have time to be cleaning up after all the mess you’s is about to be leaving.  And don’t even think about letting those cloaks drip all over my floor.  What do I look like, your maid?  Are you daft, or just stupid?”

	This caught us all a little of guard.  I have not had the ill fortune of ever being greeted as such upon entry into a serving establishment.  It seemed quite odd that we were being berated by this woman, whom we had yet to meet, let alone been given the opportunity to have already aggravated in some fashion.  I stood in the doorway for perhaps another five seconds trying to let this sink in.

	“What are you letting all my warm air out for?  And the rain, you’re letting it get in.  Look, now you’ve done it.  The rain’s all over the floor.  Don’t you be thinking I won’t remember you for this.  That’s it.  I won’t take this I tell you.  All you are doing is making more work for me.  Little old me.  Do you think I have all the time in the world? Is that it.  You don’t think I have enough to do, do you?  Well, you might as well come in.  I’m going to have to mop the whole bloody thing now anyway.”

	We let the woman’s voice drone on as we found a table towards the back, near the bar and the kitchen door.   It was, quite possibly, the most grating voice that I had heard in the past 10 years.  

	“Well, what’ll you have then?” The woman asked, a sneer evident in her voice although somehow absent from her face.  

	“We’ll take some beer and food.” Lucien said.  

	“Three ales and three mutton pies then.” 

	And with that the woman was gone.  We sat down; sullenly drying out with every intention of waiting the time our food would come.  At this time, however, the door was thrown open.  In an instant the lady was back out, yelling at the poor soul who would dare enter her establishment.  The man, a tall, black haired fellow with a slight glint in his gray eyes and a smile upon his face, entered the inn with a decidedly different approach than that of our band.

	“Shut your hole woman.  You know no one listens to your yappin’.  And while you’re shutting that fat face of yours, move your ass and go get me ale, and some of the beef stew.  None of that Mutton, or by tempest I’ll gut you like the sow you are.”

	And with that he walked over to the table next to ours and threw himself down into the chair.   He glanced over at our table and smiled for an instant before returning his gaze back towards the door of the tavern.  The lady glanced back and forth between the man and the large rolling pin that she grasped, her face red with fury.   After a moment’s hesitation, she stormed off, once more into the kitchen.  

	“Well, I’ll be.  Anyone who will dress down that nagging witch is a friend of mine.  The name’s Bragi, let me buy you a drink.”

	“Well Bragi, I’m Larry.  Larry the Tax Collector is how most people here abouts know me.”

	Lucien spoke up.  “A tax collector?  Here? You’ve got to be kidding me.  This place isn’t large enough to support a decent market let alone a tax collector.”  

	“It’s true all the same.  I know we aren’t that big of a town, but we have our fair share of troubles.  And troubles take taxes to take care of you know?  I work for the Palfrey’s.  They’re the ones who take care of the area surrounding Thurmaster.”

	At this point the lady slammed down the food and drink, sending a fair portion of the liquid over the rim of the mug in her attempt to show Larry her contempt.  She also slid our food and drinks over to us.  Larry said, “He’ll be paying for this one woman.” 

	“Got the mutton did you?  You’ll regret that one.”  He said as he smirked and shook his head.  He took a very tender bite of the beef stew before smiling and nodding to himself.	

	“What is wrong with the mutton?”  I said after I had already taken a large bite.

	“Oh nothing now.  But tomorrow you’ll regret it.”  He paused for another mouth full of the stew.  “So, as I was saying.  The Palfrey’s; they’ve been in control here for about the last fifty years or so.  It all started when a large group of bandits was terrorizing the countryside.  No one knew what the hell to do.  The locals just sat there, in their homes, waiting and hoping that something would happen.  It probably would have stayed that way if not for Father Pelfrey.  He’s the one that finally took the initiative and started up his own guard to try to help protect all of the people.  

By golly, he helped them out and a whole lot more.  After the bandits were dispatched he continued on, keeping the roads and the river safe.  And that wasn’t all, he also started trying to keep the town clean and to keep up with everyone.  You know, just to check in once in awhile and what not.  Eventually, all of the citizens started to fall into a kind of feudal system.  Now, here we are, paying taxes to try to keep everything up and in working order.”  

	At the end of this short tale, he took the last bite of his stew, wiped off his chin and stood up.  “Well, I did enjoy meeting all of you.  I’ve got to be on about my business though.  Enjoy your stay here in Thurmaster.”  As we said our farewells, he threw a few coins down for his meal and went out the door.


----------



## Seravin (May 27, 2005)

Niiiice...

I like your writing style.  Did you just start, or are you writing down older game sessions?


----------



## Old_Man_Fish (May 27, 2005)

As the date implies, I'm trying to keep up with this as the game goes along....maybe since we aren't playing until monday I might even get the other portions of Session 2 done before we play session 3.  Don't know though.... 

I wrote up the session 2 part 1 from about 1/4 of a page out of 3 1/2 pages of notes from the session.  We'll see how long session 2 turns out, but it feels like it will be about 12 - 15 pages from those 3 pages of notes.

by the by seravin, what little part of your SH i've read I liked.  Trying not to read to far into it though so as not to remember to much from the campaign (I've played completely through the night below once before and played through the first book one other time besides that.)


----------



## sniffles (May 27, 2005)

It's nice to see someone else's Story Hour done in first person narrative.  All the other stories in third person style were starting to give me an inferiority complex.  I like the immediacy of first person and focusing on what just one character sees and hears.  It'll be fun to see what happens to August next.


----------



## Seravin (Jun 1, 2005)

Old_Man_Fish said:
			
		

> As the date implies, I'm trying to keep up with this as the game goes along....maybe since we aren't playing until monday I might even get the other portions of Session 2 done before we play session 3.  Don't know though....
> 
> I wrote up the session 2 part 1 from about 1/4 of a page out of 3 1/2 pages of notes from the session.  We'll see how long session 2 turns out, but it feels like it will be about 12 - 15 pages from those 3 pages of notes.
> 
> by the by seravin, what little part of your SH i've read I liked.  Trying not to read to far into it though so as not to remember to much from the campaign (I've played completely through the night below once before and played through the first book one other time besides that.)




Ah, guess I had skimmed over the title.  Please keep at it though, I look forward to seeing it all from the player's perspective.  
And thank you for the praise, I appreciate it.


----------



## Old_Man_Fish (Jun 2, 2005)

*Session 2 Part 2: The tower and the woods*

After finishing the meal, we ventured out into the downpour to find Talester.  Seeing as his tower is the tallest building in town, it was not a difficult task.  We approached the door with little caution, not knowing quite what to expect.  What we did not expect, however, was to be made to wait in the pouring rain.  This is exactly what happened.  Lucien pounded on the door and cried out to let the man know we were here to see him.  Nothing happened.  Lucien tried again, as there was a flickering light coming from the crest of the tower and it was quite obvious that the tower was currently occupied.   

After another two minutes of this tactic we heard loud cursing and the sounds of someone moving around inside.  The door slid silently open to reveal a rather plain looking man.  Not exactly the type you would expect to be a somewhat powerful magician at all.  Talester is an unimposing fellow; standing roughly a full heads length below me (I am, however, quite tall myself) with rough cut shaggy brown hair and piercing green eyes.  “Well, come on in I suppose.  What do you want?”  With this he moved out of the doorway holding his hand out in an inviting manner.

“We have come bearing a package from Brindensford.  We were told if we brought it to you, you would give us each 50 gold.”  Bragi said.

“Well let me see it.  I certainly don’t remember asking for anything from Brindensford.”  His eyes, however, went wide as I pulled out the chest, its’ sigil and lacquer work apparent.  

“Yes, yes… I have been looking for this.  How much did they say?  Fifty gold coins?  I’ll give you a writ you can take to the tax collector.”

Lucien spoke up, “That was fifty gold apiece old man.” 

“Oh, ok then.  Fifty gold apiece.”  He sat down at a desk in the waiting chamber we were in and pulled out ink, a quill and some parchment and began to write.

“You can often meet the tax collector at the Palfrey’s Estate.”  He said, almost as an afterthought.

“Oh, we’ve already met him.  He was at the bar where we went for a bite to eat before coming here.”  Said Bragi.

“You ate at the bar?  Not the mutton pie I hope.”

Each of us looked to the other and groaned.  I spoke up, “That was not all.  We have also been instructed to tell you of a problem.  Your apprentice has gotten into trouble.”

“Apprentice?  I don’t have an apprentice.”

“Jehenna is not your apprentice?”  Lucien said.

“Oh, that apprentice.  Right.  Well, what has happened to her?  Is she ok?”

“We don’t know, but it appears she has been kidnapped.  We fought a number of bandits who tried to take August here and later found this note.”  At this point, Bragi pulled out the note and showed Talester.  

“Oh dear.  Do you know who it was that is organizing this?  Who it is that is buying those who are taken?”

“No, we have yet to ascertain that information.  However, we are thinking of looking into it some more.”  I said.

“Well, I will give you one hundred gold pieces if you are to find any relevant information on this.  In addition, I’ll give you one thousand if you are able to save my poor Jehenna and solve the problem of the kidnappings.”

All of our small groups eyes went wide at his offer.  We had just made ourselves the sum of most peoples work for months if not years in bringing this man a simple chest.  Now he was offering us more, almost ten times as much, if we were able to help him out.  It seemed unreal.  I could barely believe what it was that I was hearing.  Bragi and I just looked at each other in wonder.  Lucien was practically salivating at the thought of that much money.  
Talester continued without pausing, “You should talk to the man Grifftor out at the logging camp.  He seems to have gained some small amount of respect and admiration in the men’s eyes and will more than likely be able to help you out.”

Needless to say, we agreed to his deal.

Day 7:
The next morning dawned, clearer and with more of a purpose than the sunset which had preceded it.  We did, however, have to wait on Lucien, who joined us a bit later than usual.  He looked very haggard and was holding his stomach.  When we asked if he was all right he mumbled something about that “damned mutton pie” and shot us each a dirty look, tempting us to taunt him about it.  I, myself, had felt no ill effects from the meal.  I also had no inclination to taunt the poor man, although it was readily apparent that Bragi was holding back.

We soon found ourselves in the logging camp asking after the man named Grifftor.  Each of the men whom we talked to seemed to be in a somewhat sour mood.  Apparently something tragic had happened the night before.  After asking around for a few minutes we found out the two men, Jacks and Spuds, had disappeared the night before.  They had gone out to hunt down a beast that had been troubling the camp.  

When we finally caught up with Grifftor, it was apparent that he was preparing to go looking for them.  He was dressed in a full set of chain and mail, with his bow strung and in his hands.  You could see the signs of a great sword hanging on his back, visible above his shoulders and below his waistline.  He looked quite impressive standing there, a scowl on his face and obviously feeling some concern about his sometime companions.  

“Are you Grifftor?”  I asked.

“I am.  What is it that I can do for you?”  He said as we walked up to him.

“My name is August Radabon.  These are my friends Bragi and Lucien.  We were told by the wizard Talester to seek you out.  We have a problem.  There are bandits around these parts who appear to be kidnapping people, especially women and spell casters.  We were wondering if you had any information about this or if you could possibly help us out in any way.”

“Well, I don’t know about anything like that.  However, if you would like to come with me and help me look for my friends Jacks and Spuds, I will help you look for these bandits.”

And so it was that we began traveling with Grifftor.  He led us into the woods and along a small loggers trail.  As he was moving along the first trails he spoke up.  “I talked to Kerwyn earlier.  He said that he had run into both Spuds and Jacks yesterday around twilight.  They had been up following the river searching for signs of Ogres.  They were apparently worried that such beasts were going to be attacking the loggers sometime soon.  I’m not quite sure what got this idea in their heads; there haven’t been any raids on our camp since the fallout about six years ago.  Anyway, we should look along the river’s edge and see if we can find their tracks.”

The forest was magnificent.  There were the weeping willows and bow pines.  There was free falling wilton moss hanging from the tallest shrubs and most of the trees.  I spotted at least four different varieties of cardinals and countless types of squirrel and other small vermin.  It was apparent that someone kept up with this wood, upholding the balance in all its’ glory.  It was also apparent that even the loggers were treating the earth mother with respect, taking only the dead wood and cutting away the sickened or overcrowded branches and limbs.

After moving along in a quite reverie for perhaps half an hour, we finally spotted an area that appeared to have recently been the site of a struggle.  There were small splotches of blood in wide ranging arc as well as broken limbs, flattened rye weed and bent reeds.   I could see the hilt of a small dagger just sticking out of the mud on the bank of the river.  Bragi knelt down for a few moments, concentrating on finding the tell tale signs of who had been involved in the altercation.  “Giant frogs; two of them.  They apparently got the jump on your friends.  It looks as though they drug them into the river, although I would imagine that they were not conscious when the frogs did so.  I am sorry Grifftor, but it does not appear that we will find your friends.”

  Grifftor slowly shook his head and let the pain wash over his face.  “That is the fifth time we have lost men this year.  Damn it all, why did they have to come out here by themselves?”  He walked off to be alone for a few minutes while the rest of us continued to examine the site of the skirmish.  

“Looks like the frogs weren’t the last creatures who came near here.”  Bragi said as he pointed out the signs of other travelers.  “There were ogres here less than four hours ago.” 

Grifftor came back with a face that had the strange look of rage mixed with determination.  “We must hunt them.  Now.”

Bragi led us after the ogres, stopping occasionally to make sure that we had not lost their trail.  We had been traveling for perhaps two hours when we suddenly heard the sounds of a very large and very heavy creature moving quite quickly directly towards us.  Expecting trouble we all readied our weapons and prepared for a fight.  We did not, however, expect the sight of a large man encased completely in a breastplate and wielding the largest sword I have ever seen charging directly towards us.

At the sight of us the man seemed to pause and shouted out gasping for air, “Orcs; about a dozen of them.  Directly behind me.”  A hail of javelins followed him a second later.  One found a small crevice in his armor, striking into his thigh and drawing out a cry of pain and anger.  We looked on to see a full bakers dozen of orcs coming straight at us.  

At the sight of the orcs I started to shake with rage.  I am not proud to admit my hatred of these foul, filthy beasts.  Here they were, defiling this beautiful countryside with their vile presence.  I would not stand for their presence.  They would need to be killed or driven off.

Grifftor and Bragi started exchanging fire with a few of the orcs in the back while I evoked the earth mothers wrath.  Suddenly the very vines, roots, branches and even the blades of grass were wrapping themselves around anything and everything caught in a forty-foot radius.  Only two or three of the orcs were quick enough to escape being entangled by the plants.  Unfortunately, the man who had just burst out of the woods had turned to combat the orcs instead of continuing onwards to join our line and was also caught in the middle of the grabbing plants.  

After completing this incantation I yelled to Igby to guard me and Bragi and started calling out to the wildlands to bring a wolf into the prime to help with getting rid of the orcs.  Bragi and Grifftor began firing at the creatures, picking off their targets with ease.  Lucien moved up to combat the largest of the orcs, who appeared to be giving orders.  And the strange man yelled out a prayer to Tempus whereupon he suddenly doubled in size.  

The battle was particularly grim and bloody after that.  Bragi and Grifftor continued shooting at the nearly helpless orcs.  The strange man was swarmed and finally beaten into unconsciousness, but not before delivering up two of the creatures as a gift to his god.  I sent Igby and Forhyle (The wolf whom often answers my call to the wildlands) off to help Lucien fight the leader.  I quickly stepped into the brush, trying to avoid the grasping plants so that I could use my powers to heal the man before he passed on to join the soil. 

Less than a minute later it was over.  I stayed with the strange man, trying to bring him back around to consciousness by applying poultices and herbs.  It took a fair portion of the afternoon before he was clear headed enough to walk with us as we returned to the loggers camp and on into Thurmaster.  

During the time in which we were waiting for the man, whose name is Maxoum, we found a veritable fortune on the orcs.  Each orc had carried studded leather armor, a falchion and two javelins.  The leader also carried a large steel shield of exquisite quality that was magical in nature.   Furthermore, we found two elixirs, some coins and an amulet that appeared to have special qualities as well.

We had survived, barely.  I do not believe that it would have been possible if the earth mother had not deemed it acceptable to answer my humble prayers and grasp the bulk of the orcs.  

We spent the next two weeks trying to train and learn from our experiences.  Grifftor took a fair portion of the loot that we had found off of the orcs bodies to Milbourne and commissioned a special bow to be made.  The rest of us stayed in town, trying to get to know the locals a little better, but mostly sticking to ourselves.  

{mid session: 750 xp}


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 3, 2005)

Hello hello.



> I like the immediacy of first person and focusing on what just one character sees and hears



Yep, I'll second that. I'm liking this as so far. good writing.

Plus, I loved DMing this campaign set. Loved it. I didn't finish it in the end, but the underdark is such a fantastic setting - I'm looking forward to seeing how you guys do with this!

spider (puts on Illithid mask and waits behind the door)


----------

